# Crappie on the fly



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Was surprised when fishing smallies today I hooked into this lil bad boy. Have caught a few crappie in the past on the fly but never really targeted them. Have caught them always on a clouser tho.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Fishaholic69 said:


> Was surprised when fishing smallies today I hooked into this lil bad boy. Have caught a few crappie in the past on the fly but never really targeted them. Have caught them always on a clouser tho.


Nice fish. Crappie, for whatever reason, always photograph smaller than they really are.

I FF for them frequently when I can't get to one of my favorite trout streams.
Most of my luck has been while using streamers... the same streamers I use for smallies; clousers, mickies, etc.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice. Crappie are a ton of fun on the fly, especially if you find a bunch of them during the spawn when you can easily get 20 plus fish days.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice, Matt! Did you get it in the river or somewhere else?


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Good lookin crappie! Most of mine were caught on white woolly buggers with some flash in them. Funny thing is that my biggest was caught on a Hare's Ear Nymph.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

flytyer said:


> Nice, Matt! Did you get it in the river or somewhere else?


Ya caught it in the river when fishing for smallies like usual. Caught it on the cleveland browns colored clouser. the others I mostly caught on white or white/red clousers tho


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice! What weight rod/line were you fishing?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

sbreech said:


> Very nice! What weight rod/line were you fishing?


I used a 3wt rod


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Crappie are fun. I got into a handful of them tonight fishing for bass with my 2wt.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

They put up a pretty decent fight too and this one is small compared to any of the ones you see when you search on google!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Have to love the variety out in the river! Sweet! My biggest crappie on the FR went 13" and thought for sure i had a bass - but still a far cry from the size the guys and gals down south catch.

.....90% of the crappies i have caught with the FR have been on nymphs, but my PB came on a tiny #12 craft clouser - black/org. I think (just my oppinion) it depends if the body of water is more populated with bugs or minnows. My local crappie lake is very weedy and i do consider it a 'bug' lake but the recruitment of LMB boomed last year, so that could change quickly.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Fishaholic69 said:


> Ya caught it in the river when fishing for smallies like usual. Caught it on the cleveland browns colored clouser. the others I mostly caught on white or white/red clousers tho


Sweet. At least you got out and felt a tug.


----------

